# Arrigetch Peak's Southcentral Alaska Lawn Journal



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

This is my lawn journal for the 2019 season. I consider myself in the Tier 2 category. Our summers are short and I do not have time for Tier 1.

In previous years we have thatched in the spring. There was a lot of new grass pulled up from the spring thatching and it appeared to stress the lawn. This afternoon it was 51 and rather than thatching I decided to "scalp" the lawn at 1.5" HOC. BTW, I am the first person in my neighborhood to pull out the mower. The standard cut we keep the mower on is 2.5". The lawn is super bumpy. There are small mounds that got scalped all over the place.

The plan is to get a soil test soon and apply the Pre-M, shortly afterward then we will fertilize the lawn depending on the soil test results. I am planning for a fall thatch, aerate, and over seeding.

There are 2 pictures attached. The picture with the brown grass is from today. The other picture is July 17, 2018.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

The temperature is still hanging around the upper 40s. I rented an edger and sharpened the edges where the lawn meets up with concrete. I have also discovered that I have a worm infestation. I keep the HOC at 3" in the summer. You can't see the worm mounds in the summer but the lawn is bumpy. I will be sending my soil sample in tomorrow and performing the Pre-M.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

This weekend I raised the mower to the standard mowing height and cut the lawn. The soil is at 45 degrees and the dandelions and clover are popping out in full force. I chose not to wait for the soil temp to get to 50 degrees and I did my Pre-M . It was 35 degrees this morning and I am glad I did not move all my dahlias outside this weekend.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

I received my soil sample yesterday. Looks like I live on an iron ore mine. The weather looks about 2.5 week behind where it was last year.


----------

